# Turntable Won't Turn



## Kabloozleman (May 8, 2010)

Hi, I just got a used "Soundsign 6846bkm" Turntable at a garage sale, and the turntable won't turn. The speakers work, the radio and tape-casette thingymabobber works, but when I put the record in and move the needle onto it, it won't work. There is no switch to make it turn, exept to lower and raise the needle. When I move the needle over the record, I hear a sort of clicking noise, and I wonder if that's the problem.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Many of those turntables are belt drive, if the belt is off or has broken, that would cause the issue you describe. Time to take the turntable off and see what's down there.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Don't know how it is made but if it is belt driven then it may just need a new belt or the belt put back on. If it is then the turntable should just lift off.

Opps John posted faster.


----------

